# Corkig



## Frjen (Jun 11, 2013)

When putting the cork in, do I need to use any lubrication ?


----------



## novalou (Jun 11, 2013)

Frjen said:


> When putting the cork in, do I need to use any lubrication ?



Depends where you are inserting the cork! 

If into a wine bottle (all of mine do) they go in dry.


----------



## Frjen (Jun 11, 2013)

Hehe, you have a dirty mind  
Just asked because the cork seemed to break a little when they were inserted


----------



## GEM (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry, but the response made me laugh!  Seriously, it sounds like you may have old corks. Are you using a corker or trying to put them into the bottle by hand?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 11, 2013)

novalou, that was funny.
are you using the little red corker, slide a cork in and push down.
its very hard to do bec


----------



## novalou (Jun 11, 2013)

Frjen said:


> Hehe, you have a dirty mind
> Just asked because the cork seemed to break a little when they were inserted



I have no idea what is dirty other than a little ear wax.....


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jun 11, 2013)

All my corks are wet, not soaked, just wet enough to slip right into the hole.

Sorry, dirty mind came out a bit there...


----------



## garymc (Jun 11, 2013)

I use a floor Corker. I spray some potassium metabisulfite into the bottom of a bucket, put some corks in a plasic collander, put it in the bucket, and put the lid on the bucket. This keeps the corks dry and the sulfite gas sanitizes them. I am not a cork soaker.


----------



## Frjen (Jun 12, 2013)

Why can't anyone talk about corking without having dirty thougts, shame 

Yes I'm using the red corker.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 14, 2013)

Frjen, I actually ended up making a corker out of a old jack handle, removed the red plunger on the hand corker, replace with a piece of wooden dowel, that is the correct length for corking, and boom..
corking away.
I send you a pic, after I make a few refinements.


----------



## Frjen (Jun 15, 2013)

Sounds like a creative adjustmend


----------



## Noontime (Jun 21, 2013)

The colander is a great idea if your concerned with sanitation, but if you're using new corks that should not be an issue. I will do that sometime too.

The cork should always be dry; any moisture that gets trapped between the cork and the glass can wick things in and out of the bottle. The seal is made by the cork expanding out against the inside of the neck, so anything else there will be a detriment.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 21, 2013)

One should always soak a big stiff cork.

(lol) 

Actually, I give em a quick splash in k-meta solution, then cork.


----------



## tonyt (Jun 21, 2013)

By BIG do you mean the #8 or #9, tapered or straight?



JohnT said:


> One should always soak a big stiff cork.
> 
> (lol)
> 
> Actually, I give em a quick splash in k-meta solution, then cork.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 21, 2013)

Well tony, 

I find that size and shape does not matter. How it is used is most important.


----------

